# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 40



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

New home girls.


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Thanks for the new home Lilly    I've locked the old one now so it can't be replied to  ^beware^

H xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*IUI Girls Turned IVF   * ​
 *Special luv'n'hugs * ​

Holly - 
Julie - 
Sarah -  
Aliday-  
ERIKA-  
JED-  
Jillypops - 
Linds - ​
*  IVF Graduates  *​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg   
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher, born 12th Jan, 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KarenC - BFP with twins!! June 05 - EDD 08/03/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s) ​
 *IVF Students * ​
Shazia - stimming 

Jo9 - d/R 

Moomin - D/R 

Sarahjj - D/R 

Doods28 - D/R 

 *IVF Recruits * 

Liz - FET in Jan 
Kelly - Starting IVF egg share Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Starr - Waiting to start 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Struthie - starting egg share divf Feb 2006 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out *  ​
Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Rachel 
Eire​


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hello all,

Holly - thank you for locking the last thread for me  

Jodsterrun- Welcome back  

Moomin05 – Great news about your mum and your results  

Shazia – I would not worry to much about not feeling anything in ovary area. I never felt anything until e/c day.  

Struthie – Great news! I am excited for you! Good luck  

I am feeling a lot better now girls, thank heavens!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly
 for the new thread & great to hear you're feeling better.

Erica.xx


----------



## Jellyhead (Nov 5, 2004)

QUICK POST TO LET YOU GUYS KNOW THAT I GAVE BIRTH ON THURS 12TH JAN TO TWO WONDERFULL BABY BOYS...... 

KADEN JONATHON ARMSTRONG CAME AT 5.25PM WEIGHING 5LB 10OZ FOLLOWED ONE MIN LATER BY HARLEY KRISTOPHER ARMSTRONG WEIGHING 5LB 13OZ

THE BOYS AND MYSELF ARE DOING JUST FINE.......

LOTS OF LOVE TO EVERYONE WHO KNOWS ME....BOBBLE STRUTHIE,CANDY,MIZZ,MURTLE,KAREN STAR AND EVERYONE ELSE..... X X X JELLY X X X


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hi

Jelly-huge congrats on the birth of your 2 gorgeous bundles,enjoy every minute 

Jilly-I am so sorry hunny   your post has made me cry,thinking of you loads   we are all here for your  

Still feeling really crap with this bug,As soon as I got back from taking Oli to school I sat on the sofa and watched rubbish all day.promise to be back when I am feeling better 

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Jilly

Replied on the friends thread but wanted to say again how sorry and saddened i am by your news. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Jelly- Congratulations! Well done!!!!


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Jelly congrats on the boys. Great names xxxx

Moomin so glad your mum's doing so well xx

Just wanted to let you all know that it's all systems go with me... saw the nurse today, funding all ok and i just need to wait till day 19 to start d/r. I asked lots of questions (cathy i sounded very well informed!!) Raised some fears and she was lovely and talked it all through. So now just a waiting game for next a/f (hopefully this weekend!!)

Love to all

Starr xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Well done Jayne!! I love their names,hope you are doing ok,would lvoe some pics when you get a moment.

I start d/r on 7th February and I can't wait,looks like there will be a few of us too.

Get well soon Kelly xxx


----------



## Rachel B (Apr 2, 2005)

Hi there

Just a quick one whilst cooking my super-healthy GI approved dinner!

Jilly - As I said on the other board, I'm just so sorry.  There are no words that are really good enough right now, but we are all here for you.


I loved all the photos of the meet in the gallery.  It made me a bit sad that I couldn't come this time though - will definitely be at the next one.  I hope there were potatoes aplenty this time too!  

Starr - Brilliant to hear that you can start soon.  Must seem strange to be wishing for AF for once!

Kim - Very impressed with your brother's success!!  You sound like a very talented family.  I wish I was a bit more creative!

Moomin - Good to hear that all is well with both you and your Mum.  Hope the down regging is going well. I've just e-mailed Dr G so will be following you before too long hopefully.

Jelly - Congratulations - you must be over the moon (if a little exhausted!).   

Lilly - Glad you're feeling better.

Erica - I can sympathise on the exercising front! I've kind of put the gym on the back burner whilst having treatment, but have decided to get fit before doing anymore.  Running on the treadmill at the weekend nearly killed me!!

Julie - Good to see you seeming more like your old self.  Hope you're okay.

kelly - Get well soon!

Holly - How's the packing?  Hope it's all going well and that you are feeling better.

Catwoman - Finally managed to get your magazine.  Great article and the others are right, you do look very glam!


Better go and rescue my food - hi to everyone else (and apologies for any forgotten names) - Petal, JED, Jodi, Struthie, Candy and baby Jacob, Molly, Sarah, VIL, Moosey and Cathy.

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi

Nice to see some good news on the thread today as well as Jilly's sad post.

Congratulations Jelly!  Fantastic news and lovely names.  Enjoy them and all the very best to you all  

Yay Struthie - good to hear you're ok to go... I hope the nurse called you back  

Starr - fantastic!!  You are on your way too!!  Your chat with the nurse sounds like it was really reassuring.  And I agree - no nerves on Saturday night, just a lovely warm feeling of being with people you care a lot about.  Will be very sad not to be there next time  

Moomin - great stuff  you've got a match!  Hope you're not freezing everyone near you in the office too much!!

Shazia - hunny, hope you are ok.  I only got pains halfway through onwards too, so don't worry I'm sure everything is completely normal  

Kelly - sorry to hear you are still feeling poorly.  Not nice being under the weather.  Hope you are feeling brighter tomorrow as trust me, day time tele can send you  

Lilly - thanks sweets for the list and v pleased to hear that you are feeling better!!

Linds - how was your apptmt on Monday?  Hope all your follies are coming along nicely    

Rachel - we did miss you on Saturday night.  Really hope you are feeling a little better about moving forward too hunny .  We're getting there on the packing front but think next Friday things will finally hit us as it's the day the packers come  

Doods, SarahJJ and Jo - hope you are all ok too sweetnesses!

Not sure if you are reading at the moment Murtle but just to say we love and miss you  

Thanks Moomin, I did manage to get the sample off in the post - phew but pooo    Silly courier turned up again today eventually after driving straight past the first time   we'll get there...!

xx
H


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Dearest Jilly - have sent you a pm xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

Feeling a bit flat now after catching up & seeing Jilly's news.

Quick hellos to everyone - 
Holly – glad the sample finally arrived   xx
Sarahjj - how are you hun? xx
Julie sweetie - hope you are OK & AF pains not too bad xx
Jodi – sorry to hear you’ve been upset - a new baby or pg in the family is always so difficult isn't it   xx
Moomin hunny – great that your mum is better and fab news about your chocardiogram…. please stop doing so much housework   your house must be like a shiny new pin.  If you ever feel like a trip to Brum you can come & tidy my house if you like   xx
Shazia – how are you - are you feeling less tired? xx
Hi Doods – glad d/r seems to be going OK xx
Erica – going to the next meet together would be fab...be warned though, my DH wants to come too I think !!! xx  
Petal & Erica – just reading about you 2   tired me out....I think I need to go & lie down xx
Struthie & Starr – glad things are moving forward for you both xx
Lilly – you glad you are feeling a bit better xx
Kelly – hope you feel better soon xx
Molly – so glad your appt went well - you deserve some good news xx  

 to Catwoman, KJ, Linds, Jo Jed & the rest of the crew.

As for me - don't start stimming until 26th Jan as the clinic are so chocca there is currently a backlog on scans this week and next!  Provisional EC of 8th Feb.

Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Jilly - so sorry    I'm thinking of you.

Jelly - congratulations!

Sarahjj
x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Holly - yes she did call me back and looks like we have a match,start sniffing on 7th February,allowing myself to feel a little excited now.Got a day 2 blood test tomorrow.

Will catch up properly tomorrow xxx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Jilly sweetie, am thinking of you, have pm'd you.


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Well  girls after my worries of yesterday (and thanks to all of you for your reassurance  ) the pains have started with a vengeance so I am quite happy  

Jo sorry hun that you have got to wait to start stimming, but am sure the time will fly by, the tiredness is still catching me out usually late afternoon,tried snoozing on the sofa this pm but Toby was having none of it and kept jumping on me!!! xxx Good luck sweetie

Julie sorry af is catching up with you again, she's an old misery isn't she? xx

Erika well done madam schwarzenegger!!!

Well done Jelly on the birth of your boys, lovely names btw xx

Smcc Seattle you lucky thing you, sure you'll be glad to se the back of the minus winters in Moscow. One of my closest friends is from Moscow. She had fertility problems for 5 years but now has a gorgeous 4 month old called Anya!! Good luck hun.

Molly so pleased about the outcome of your hospital appt, what a star your dr was. Hope things progress quickly for you and any treatment needed is straightforward.        

Kells, not the same when you are snuggled up under your duvet and not sitting infront of your comp. Back soon??

Struthie, roll on Feb honey, this will be the time for you xxx

Big loves to all of you not personally mentioned.

Shazia xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning 

Blimey can't believe how much you lot chatted yesterday!!!  Took me a while to catch up!!!!!

Just a quick post today as meant to be on the way to my mums, but thought I would say hello first!!!!

Julie - Sorry you are feeling pants today..... I to have got AF pains, she is due sometime at the weekend.  Each month seems to come round quicker!

Holly - Glad you got the sample sorted and your parcels sent

Erica - How are you today?  Sausage day tomorrow isn't it!!!  Got sausages for tea tonight

Jilly - How are you honey?  Will be thinking of you tomorrow, you are one amazing strong person.  

Kelly - hope you are feeling better today.

Right have just noticed the time and I really shouldn't be here now, sorry haven't got time for more personals but will be back tonight once I get home.  

Have a good day

Moomin
xxxxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

morning everyone

julie-hi ,nearly friday hope you enjoy your grandmas home cooking tonight,you are good,you go every week,i bey she really looks forward to it 

holly- 

jilly-will also be thinking of you tomorrow 

moomin-hope you have a good day with your mum today

ck6-hope all goes well today

lilly-glad you are feeling better

hi to everyone else,got to  run,running late again

have a good day

luv petal b


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Hi all!

Jo - hope you are ok coasting and not going too   waiting until the 26th.  It'll be here before you know it, I promise!!

Struthie - way to go!!  Good luck hunny       

Moomin - excellent news about your Mum!  Hope all continues to go well with her recovery  

Shazia - pleased you've got your pains    I'm sure they are very reassuring!!  Grow follies, grow      

Linds - any news hunny?

 Petal!

Julie - we were given an amazing chocolate foundue mix from France for Christmas and have been thinking of you each night we've had it.  Sadly it's finished now.... but my thighs are heaving a sigh of relief  

Have contacted the NZ clinic and will have an appointment in March - sigh, gulp.  This will be to discuss going forward and deciding when etc.  Unfortunately it will take 6 months to get public funding approved (if at all) so will probably have to pay ourselves as we don't have the luxury of time on our sides....

Slaters
H xxxxxxxx


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hello everyone,

it's been a strange week for me as one minute they're reducing my menopur and the next we're increasing it.  Did trigger injection last night and have EC tomorrow.  I'm a bit worried as I only saw 2 follies that were long enough?  The rest were all around the 16mm mark? I feel it's all a bit 'hit and miss' and the scan machine at the  NHS hospital we've been assigned to (just for scans) seems quite inaccurate?  I know they've been trying to keep my doses down to avoid OHSS again but I'm worried they'll be no eggs!

Has anyone had any experience on follies growing from the day of trigger injection to EC?  We did last menopur at 6pm and then trigger was at 11pm.  

Our NHS trust use the Bridge Centre in London for EC and ET... has anyone been there?  I haven't managed to lose any weight so I'm really hoping they dont charge me the extra £1000 for a special anestetic.   

Love to you all.  Especially Holly for remembering me!


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Linds hun - fear not and think       Hope all goes well tomorrow and good luck!! We'll be thinking of you  Sorry I can't answer your question re the Bridge Centre but have you checked out the clinics thread Could be something useful there for you....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,139.0.html

Aaah Julie - thanks, but feeling lumpy after sitting on my  for sooo long.

Off out now, back laters, have a lovely evening one and all!

H xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linds -  I just wanted to wish you luck for tomorrow  
I am not sure about this but I think the follies can still grow a little. When did you have your scan?
I am sure everything will be fine xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly - Luv ya     
Lilly -  hope you're ok.
Jelly -  on the birth of Kaden  & Harley  hope you are all well & wishing you all the best for the future.
Julie - Grandma's   you lucky wee thing wonder what delights she has in store for you today? Sorry you're still feeling rough, any sign of   yet?
Kelly - Hope you feel better soon  
Starr - Great to hear that you've got the go ahead   here's to CD19 & d/r!!
Rachel - The gym   hurt like hell, how are you doing?
Holly -   to the bl**dy couriers again! Great news about your appt at your clinic in NZ   March isn't far away & you always feel better when you have a plan don't you.
Jo - Dh would be more than welcome at the next meet &   for stimming next week.
Shazia - Happy with pain.....you nutcase   Glad all is going well, Madam Schwarzenegger   
Catwoman - Where have you disappeared to?   Hope (.)(.) haven't been stapled to your desk!!
Linds - Good luck for ec tomorrow     & yes follies do grow after the trigger jab. On the day of my jab I had 12 follies & they hoped to get 9 eggs so they told me. However at ec things had grown & they got 16 eggs.
Petal -  
Moomin - Have a lovely day with your mom & yes tomorrow is sausage day but I shall be saying no       Big shock I know, I can't believe it myself but I'm on a diet & keep fit thing to knock myself into shape before embarking on my next lot of treatment. Did indulge at Xmas, in fact through all of December  & it's time to stop.
 to Struthie, Molly, Kj, CK (where are you, we have a new friends thread   ) Sarah & all you other lovelies.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Julie - Blimey I must have   Just posted on there actually couldn't believe it when I saw her name. I think about her alot but appreciate that when you are not doing tx you don't know where to post. That's why the new "friends" thread is great. Have a good evening "see" you tomorrow   

Jilly -    you cheeky bint! You will think physco when you find out what your surprise is       brace yourself!!

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Arrgghh just a quick note.
Had my FSH done today,its come back at 8.8,to egg share it has to be 8 or under.
They said I can still carry on,but if we get to e/c and I don't get more than 7 eggs then we will have to pay the whole bill.

If that happens then this will be our last cycle,there was me thinking theres no pressure on this cycle as if it didn't work we can egg share again in a few months.

I had my last FSH done is Feb 05 and it was 6.3.
On our ICSI I got ten eggs and respond well,so they said they think it will be fine,I just feel like there is always a knock back for us,never straight forward.

Sorry will be back later on xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hiya all, Linds I only had a few follicles bigger than 18mm, most were around 16mm when they got me to take my trigger jab, I wanted to leave my body a few more days for them to grow, but they wouldn't let me, I ended up with some immature eggs, but look what happened, hoping all goes well, will be thinking of you and hoping you don't get charged the extra.

Holly glad you have contacted a clinic thats the first step and just never know xx

Kim read about the puppy training classes, look forward to weekly updates, kisses to Caleb.

Molly sorry not pm'ed yet, but glad that you are finally going to get some answers x

Julie, grandmas sounds perfect, I wish someone would cook for me ! ... DH is normally very good, but been working long hours at mo, that said we are out for a birthday meal on Sunday so no washing up 

Starr I refuse to wish your af here as holding out for that natural, ok I know I have missed almost everyone, but must tidy up b4 J awakes x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Struthie I am sure things will be fine, try not too worry although I can understand you worrying, do they give you a higher dose of drugs when you egg share ? or the same, just curious as its something I never found out.


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Candy - the con said when I saw him last that he would start me on a higher dose this time.
I always respond well so I'm sure it will all be ok.
Just fed up now that its never easy!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well all is till    in the land of Kelly,managed to get to see a doctor today cos I was kept awake all night with really bad ear ache,turns out I have a bad infection so I am now on a weeks worth of antibiotics   was great fun this morning trying to get Ole to school on time seeing as my head was still down the loo at 8:45  dont quite now how I managed that one  So really just to say wont be aroung loads as my head feels like its gonna blow up  but I am thinking of you all  

Jilly-still thinking of you loads hunny  

Struthie-so sorry about your fsh,really hope it improves before e/c 

Moomin- glad your mums ok 

Starr-wohoo !! wont be long now till you jump on that rollercoaster!!

ok sorry for no more personals-I have just sneezed so hard I think my ear has fallen off 

v.v.snotty Kelly x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

v. quick hello from me - will be back on later tonight or tomorrow for some personals

 to all

Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Kelly - hope you are feeling better soon.

Linds - good luck for tomorrow   

Jilly - thinking of you  Hope it goes OK tomorrow  

Hi to Jo, Moomin, Candy, Struthie, Erica, Julie, Holly, Lilly, Petal, Shazia & everyone else

I'm still on D/R jabs. Don't have a date yet for starting stimming. A bit emotional but other than that no side effects!

love Sarahjj
x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening

Kelly - Really hope you start to feel better soon.  Thank goodness it wasn't last weekend.   

Jo - Thanks for the pm, one back at ya!!!!

Sarahjj - glad the down regging is going ok.  I've had a few hot flushes but nothing else.  And even they haven't been too bad today!!!!!

Jilly - wishing you the best of luck for tomorrow, will be thinking  of you tomorrow,     

Julie - How are those AF pains? Has she shown up yet?  I have to say I am normally really lucky and get more cramps than actual pain.

Erica - What no sausages on a Friday?  Have just had yummy sausages for dinner tonight!!!!     

Struthie - Hope everything goes ok for you.  

Holly - March will soon be here, by the time you have moved and settled in it will be upon you!!!  

Evening to everyone else that I have missed

Have a good day with my mum today, she is loads better and eating boat loads.  She is not allowed to go anywhere for 2 weeks then she is allowed to go for little walks down the road, but can't go out in the car for about 6 weeks.

Got back about 6.30pm, had my dinner....... pasta.... and guess what I have broken a bl***y back tooth, have spoken to my boss, going to into work at 6am tomorrow then call my dentist from there to see if I can get an emergency appointment, and if I can then got to drive all the way back to my parents to go to the dentist.... haven't got one close to home, as I like mine and have been with him for about 20 years!!!!  So annoyed with myself..... so far it is not hurting but it is very sharp and catching the inside of my mouth!!!!  

Right off to clear up dinner

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

erica-you make me laugh i bet your more like this in front of the mirror 

julie-hope you enjoy grandmas tonight,you and dp are good too her.you know you can tell how good people are by how they treat there family.its nice to hear people staying in touch with there grannys.i would hate to be so lonely when i am older and no one vists.you hear about that alot don't you.hope the af pains are not too bad.

jilly-thinking of you tomorrow

sarah-we all get emotional ,hope it is not too bad 

kelly-sorry to read you are not well...poor you ear ache is soo bad..hope the antibiotics kick in soon

struthie-hoping things are alright for you.  things never go smoothly do they

holly-fingers crossed that you get funding when you get to nz.not long now is it 

moomin-poor you,i done that a couple of years ago,and i hate the dentist.hope you get it sorted oout tomorrow

will better run and do the washing up

speak to you soon

luv petal b


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hiya Petal 
No they don't!
Last time we had ICSI and I had a cyst! Just cried on dh and feel a bit better now.

Will be talking to the egg share nurse tomorrow and hope I will feel better.
Whatever happens I am so lucky to have my beautiful boy.

Night all xxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

i know what you mean about things not being easy 
good luck tomorrow, but remember it is not over yet.
did they say to you before,that if you don't get over 7 that you would have to pay.
really hope things get better for you.   
let us know what happens tomorrow
hope you don't mind the questions

luv petal b


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Thye said if we get under 7 then we keep all the eggs and the other lady gets nothing,but still has to pay,that seems mean to me,I said couldn't I give all the eggs to her and they said no!

Anyway because my FSH is higher than they would have liked this is the terms they have put on egg sharing.
Going to ring egg share nurse soon!


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

julie to the electricity company,thats soo bad.hope you get it sorted out for her.
are you late with your af then

struthie-good luck with the phone call,hope all goes well

jilly-thinknig of you today 

well thank god it is friday yippee

luv petal


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning girls,

Hope everyone is ok.

Moomin - sorry to hear about your tooth - I guess your pasta was 'al dente'   sorry I hope you get it fixed today.

Struthie -     for lots of eggies. Try not to stress and hopefully you will feel better after talking to your nurse today.

Snotty Kelly - Hope your antibiotics work and you feel better soon.

Julie - go get em girl - It's awful how thses people can take advantage of the elderly.

 to Jilly - thinking of you.

Hi to everyone else, sarah, jo, holly, candy, petal, erica and big   to anyone I've missed.

Right off to do some work.

D x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

know what you mean.do you ever go over 29 days.
after my last treatment the dates did go all over the place,af came early,then got back to normal (even though in saying that it is never on the same day,it comes a day earlier or a day later)
hope it sorts it's self out soon
luv petal

hi doods


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jilly -      with you in spirit mate.
Struthie - Try not to worry you had such a good response last time   Fingers crossed for your important phone call   
Candy - Hope you have alovely meal Sunday  
Jo - Morning sweetie   hope you're ok.
Sarah - Glad d/r is going ok   & the whole tx rollercoaster is very emotional.
Moomin - Sausage talk  Great news about your mom &   at the dentist.
Julie -    to electricity company for messing Grandma about, I'll come & kick their  with you with pleasure!! Hope your cycle sorts itself out, nothing is straight forward is it hun.
Petal - Make you laugh? Have you been watching me at the gym then   
Kelly - Hope your ear clears up soon   
Holly - Morning lovely, you ok today?   
Doods - Morning, sorry Moomin but did   at pasta comment.

Big hello's to all you other lovelies.

Erica.xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Right well update from me,I have just spoken to my nurse,why is it when you are waiting for a phone call every one and his brother wants to call you!
Anyway she said she thinks its a blip as last time it was 6.2 so we carry on,but if I get less than 7 eggs we have to pay the full cost,and can't egg share,but the con is starting me on a higher dose than last time,so hope we get more than the ten we got last time.
She said we make nice embryos so hopefully all will be ok,she kept stressing to me not to worry.But I will anyway!
Also she is pretty sure that I am matched with a recipient,she is waiting to hear from her to confirm but looks like full steam ahead.
Now I just have to learn to be a little more patient!

So I have a scan on 7th February and if all is ok I start sniffing that day.

Must dash!
Feel a bit better now xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Posting this on every thread, as can't remember who was last to have that reading book we were all posting round ages back (Can't even remember the name of it, yet it was me who brought it lol), but thought would be nice to start passing it around again, now we have lots of new peeps ?


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Kelly babes, how are you feeling today hunny?  Hope less snotty and grotty.  Poor old you with your head down the toilet, but a real trooper getting Oli to school on time.  Nasty things ear infections so hope you are staying snuggled up warm inside and resting when you get the chance 

Julie - hope you've got something nice planned for the weekend??  Good on you sorting out Grandma's bill.  Horrible company trying to rip off the elderly - shocking!!  Only three more sleeps now until Mr Claws goes  

Erica - that's strong willed   no sausage and only cereal!  You go girl!  Hope DF is around this weekend and Fred is feeling better  

Struthie - great news that the nurse was so reassuring.  It's so hard when you get a set back in your plans but I'm sure it's all going to work out beautifully    

Linds - hope you are fine and everything has gone well today     

Jillyloves - been thinking of you all day    Biggest kisses.

Starr - how is the building work going??

Candy - have a lovely time on Sunday!  Enjoy not cooking!!  Hope J is well behaved cherub while you are out    Oh and have no idea what you are referring to, but my brain is a bit scrambled at the mo  

Moomin - you poor thing with everything going on and now teeth to boot    Not what you need right now.  Hope that you've managed to get it sorted today with no further hassles!

SarahJJ - hope you get a stimming date soon.  We can't have you     Sending you some      for getting things underway!

 Petal, Doods, Jo, JED, Jodi, Murtle, Lilly, Catwoman, Molly and all the other best girls!

xxx's
H


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Have remembered it was called the "Baby Trail" sure Kim can explain it better, but we passed this book round and Kim put a book marker in and everyone of the IUI girls who read it signed there name, sure you were around when the book was doing the rounds ?

Thanks Holly, I am sure he will be a good boy as will be worn out as we are down to somerset on the Saturday for goddaughters 6th birthday party and he loves discos ! sorry I haven't replied to your pm, but take all the time you need, hope those ebay sales are flooding in.

Molly any news honey ?

Buidling work, starr, I must have missed something ... reads back ... can't find it 

Julie home made biccies, we all need grandmas like that, good on you sorting out the electricity bills

Erika you are such a sweetie you always seem to remember me and I am so dire at posting back, so will send you lots of love anyway   

Must dash and try and catch up on some other news C x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Holly - Oh poor Mr Claws   bet you'll really miss him. They become part of the family don't they   Fred is much better thanks & is having his stitches out on Monday. DF has been home all week   lucky thing & it also means that I walk in to my tea every night  which is fab. My sis had her stitches out yesterday, they are pleased with the way it has healed & now she just has to wait to go back to the hospital in 2wks & then they will tell her if she needs further tx. I was gutted when I saw her leg   her scar is 5 inches long & it's quite a chunk of leg they took away....................& all for a mole. Obviously I knew it was serious but seeing what they've done to her brought it all home. Hope you're ok.

Candy - Thanks for the love, much appreciated & don't be daft you're a very busy lady   

Struthie - Great news & glad you're feeling better   

Right ladies, things to finish before I go home so I'll say goodnight & wish you all a fab weekend. More     for my Poops.

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi all,

Struthie- I would not worry to much about your FSH level. Your past history of responding well is probably a better way of judging things. Your clinic are obviously not to worried to let you go ahead and your nurse sounds confident to  

Kellydallard – How are you feeling today? Better than yesterday I hope  

Sarahjj- Sounds like things are going well with you  

Moomin – I hope your tooth is not giving you to much pain  

Julie-   to the electric company, they should be ashamed! I hate it when they just don't listen to old folk!!!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Evening all,

Thanks all so much for the get well vibes,they must have worked cos I can actually walk without falling over now   managed to do my little cleaning job today then came home and somehow managed to do all my cleaning too. So I am sure I will be back with it all in no time 

Holly-coant believe its only 9 days till you go hunny,are you all organised??

Jilly-been thinking of you all day sweetie    we are all here for you  

Struthie-blimey what a time you have had!!! we were told that is we get 7 or less eggs we can choose to either keep them all and still pay the egg share price but not be able to share again,or the other option is to give them all to the recipient and have a free go next time,you must be doing your nut at the mo,we are here for you anytime  

Erica-how are you lately hunny??

Moomin-trust you to brake a tooth on pasta   cant take you no where can we??  hope you sort it soon 

Starr-are you getting all excited about starting soon??  

Lilly-I am better thanks hunny,how are you bit better I hope  

Candy-I read that book but not with the iui girls,freaky though cos I passed it on to someone donkeys ago on the for sale board,wonder if its the same one 

Big hello to petal,doods,jo,kj,molly and anyone else I am stupis enough to have forgotten   

Have a good weekend!!

Kelly

ps-I mentioned to a few of you at the meet that my bunnies had more babies last sat,well I have had a look today and there are 5 babies       I have still got to get rid of the 2 from before which are currently in the run in my dinning room  bloody fertile rabbits


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Evening Lovely Ladies

Candy i'm having an extension built, started on weds. chaos reigns again!! It will be lovely (nice big kitchen!!) but i'm feeling it will be a nightmare until then!!  Hope J enjoys the disco. Has he got some funky moves sorted??

Kellly glad to see you're feeling a bit better. Wow you're turning in to a   factory!!

Struthie i'm sure it will be fine!! They're probably just covering their backs. Good Luck

Jilly hope you are ok honey xx 

Holly, 2 days for Mr Claws    He's totally unaware of the big adventure he's about to have. He'll be fine eh xxxx  How's you? When do the packers start?  Xxxxx

Moomin ooh tooth bad ouch!!

I'm off out tonight for chinese. yummy

Waiting for af is weird. I want it to come but at the same time hope it dosen't. Mad eh !!

Laters xx


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Hi all

Jilly      

Kelly good to hear ur on the mend.

Julie, you go girl!!! Kick some    .

Holly.............counting the days..........   

Struthie, our clinic is the same as Kellys with egg share, we can either donate all 7 or keep and pay for the treatment, really hope you don't get to that stage though, sure u won't  

Starr, lucky you with the big extension (!), would love to have a big kitchen, just to admire you understand no cooking involved!!    Enjoy Chinese xxx

Jo, hows it going sweetie?  

Sarahjj you ok too?  


Hi to Petal, Doods, JED, Jodi, Murtle, Lilly, Catwoman, Moomin,Jess, Molly, Manda, KJ, Candy, Erika and anybody else I have forgotten.

Well panic over scan went well today, have 9 follies all ranging from 8 - 10 and a few little ones which I am hoping will have a bit of a spurt as ideally would like about 12. The hospital were pleased and said that was quite normal and what they would expect to see so thats a load off. Back on Monday.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening - well it is Friday night and I am exhausted.  Started work at 6am , finished at .30pm then did a 200 mile round trip to go to the dentist, but at least my tooth has been sorted!!!!  Thankfully he managed to fill it, if that does not work then I might have to have a root canal filling, but so far so good.  Gonna be in bed early tonight as so so tired, and have to be up at 4.30am for work tomorrow and Sunday

Sorry no personals today, but will be back tomorrow afternoon, once I get home from work 

Have a good weekend everyone

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

morning everyone,saturday at last 

hope you all have a good weekend

luv petal b


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi every one.  Just a quickie to say that i'm really poleased...we got 7 eggs!! yippee...panic over.  Now waiting for call from embryologist who was supposed to call between 11am and 1pm and it's now gone 2pm. Dont want to nag them but not sure how much longer i can wait!

Hopefully et tomorrow!

Love to all


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quickie from me to say that AF has arrived this morning - great timing - at work!!!!  Now just waiting to hear from my consultant as to when our first scan will be.  Should be around Wednesday, then will start on the old Stimming!!!  I am scared now!!!!


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

none of my eggs fertilised as dh sperm wasn't sticky emough.  Will have to do ICSI next time.  Totally unexpected.


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Linds - I am so sorry to read that none of your eggs fertilized.  Sending both you and DH loads of


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

sorry to hear your news linds  devastating for you...you must be so disappointed
take care
kj x


----------



## petal b (Feb 4, 2005)

oh linds i am so so sorry.thinking of you


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Linds I am so sorry xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Linds,

so sorry hunny,thinking of you loads 

Kellyx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Moomin,

Wow talk about fast mover,you will be fine hunny.we are all here for you!!!    

Kelly x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Linds am truly sorry, what a horrid thing to happen.

Take care sweets xxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linds - I am so sorry to hear your news


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Linds honey, I am so sorry things seemed to be going so well ((((hugs))))

Kim if you see this thanks for email, just got back from somerset so off to beddy byes, busy day tomorrw but will catch up early evening with any gossip /winks


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Linds how awful for you. It seems to be happening a lot lately. So sorry honey.xx

Moomin all systems go for you. !!

Well it's all go for me. Af arrived today so d/r starts 9th feb!  OOh scared now it's finally gonna happen.

Love to all

Starr xx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Linds   

Starr - Remember we are with every step of the way - I remember being so scared 
  

Moomin - Good Luck    

xxx


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

I decided we needed a positive cheer up dance   

                                       
                                       
                                       

                          
                          
                          


xxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wow Starr that has all started very fast, lets hope you don't bite your hubbies head off on valentines day


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Star - That is great news


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Linds - so sorry    You must be so disappointed. Thinking of you  

Starr - good luck with your tx  

Moomin - all go for you!! Hope all goes well with your scan this week   

Jo - hows it going hun?

Kelly - hope you are feeling better now  

Hi to Looby lou, Candy, Shazia, Struthie, Jilly, Julie, Holly, kj, Petal, Lilly, Erica and everyone else   

love Sarahjj
xx


----------



## misty (Jul 28, 2004)

Hi Guys!

  Was wondering if I could join you all on this thread!!
  DP and I have had 4 diui's all BFN's so weve finally made the decision 
  to IVF!!! 
  AF arrived last friday so I started down regging on the pill for about 3 
  weeks.I have an appointment on thursday with my consultant for 
  a scan.I have to say that while were both excited Im also very nervous
  about EC  and cant stop worrying that they wont sedate me enough...
  I have no known fertility issues and we are using donor sperm so my 
  consultant is very positive that our chances are good but Im not going
  there yet...
  3 members of staff at work are pregnant and I have to say it guts me each
  time I hear of another.

  Anyway, would be nice to get any advice from you experienced ladies!
  Also, is there anyone out there who started down regging around the 20th
  January?? Would be nice to   together...

  Lots of luv and   to all

  Misty xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning ladies,

Hope we are all well on this lovely Monday morning.

Linds - just wanted to give you a big   . Sorry it wasn't good news hon.

Starr - Good luck with the tx.

Moomin -glad to hear that af arrived (that is very weird to write). Mine came on Saturday so it's full steam ahead.

Sarah - hope it's going well.

Hi to Holly, candy, Kelly, lilly, struthie, erica, petalb and everyone i've forgotten!

PS - probably being   but what are the thoughts on flying in early preg? I am needed in Bermuda and can't go now bacuse of scans etc then treatment and don't know whether to book it for after testing?



Thanks,

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Morning 

Julie - Glad you sorted out your grandma's phone bill, why should they be earning the interest on the overpayment!  

Holly - Wow where has the time gone, can't believe by this time next week you will be on your way back to New Zealand.  Gonna miss you     

Kelly - Glad you are feeling better, what a nasty bug      

Shazia - good news on the follies     

Starr - best of luck, will be thinking of you      

Had a quiet weekend as I had to work, on lates today so had a really nice lie in this morning.  Feeling really emotional today, don't know why ...... had to call Denplan about making my claim for my emergency dentist appointment and they don't seem to want to pay and that I have to claim it back from my contractual dentist.... called them they have never heard of that before.... great...... £58.00 out of pocket at the mo ...... my dentist is going to call me back tomorrow.  Not impressed         

Got to have my windscreen replaced tomorrow as on my way to the dentist on Friday, as lorry chucked up a stone whilst on the motorway and chipped my windscreen, yesterday on my way to work this became a massive crack the width of my windscreen ..... another £75.00 I have had to pay for the excess.        

Still waiting to hear back from our consultant as to when my scan will be, called and left a message on Saturday but haven't heard anything yet.  Gonna send an email now, as won't be around later to take a call.

Sorry just realised this is abit of a me me me post, wasn't meant to be!!!!

May be back later before I go to work, lots to do

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Morning all,

Julie - I am fine now thank you   How are you?

Moomin05 -   sorry you are feeling a bit emotional.

doods28 - I am sure I have read about the flying thing on the ask a nurse post a while ago so it might be worthwhile taking a look back through the old posts, nice to be needed in Bermuda anyway  


Misty - Hello and welcome  

 everyone else


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Afternoon ladies,

Just a quickie as am about to leave work.

Just wanted to let you know that have been for second scan today and now have 12 follies!!!! So pleased, have another scan Wed and if all have got to decent size will be egg collecting on Friday.


OMG SCARED!!!!!!!


Love to you all xxxxxxxxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Linds - So very sorry to hear your news    you must be devastated. Thoughts & wishes are with you, please take care.
Moomin - Tooth & car windscreen   how annoying. Hope you get that   for scan appt very soon.
Starr - No doubt you enjoyed your yummy Chinese  & best of luck for the 9th when d/r begins.
Julie - How are you sweetie?   Great news that you sorted Grandma's electricity she will be relieved bless her. Like you I had a quiet weekend. Saturday I had my niece & nephew to give my sis a break, we had a lovely day playing & watching dvd's etc. How's the extension coming along?
Poops - Where's my nutbag buddy   hope you're not trimming your field you should be taking it easy you know.
Kelly - Good to hear you're feeling better   & I'm fine thanks.
Holly -   Can't believe moving day is almost here   you must be feeling all sorts of emotions, hope everything is going as smoothly as it can.
Shazia - Fab news about follies    fingers crossed for ec on Friday.
Misty - Hello   & welcome aboard. They are a great bunch of girls & will help you with any questions & support you all the way.
Catwoman -  you're a pal. Will answer your pm tomorrow, today is a bit mad  
 Lilly, Petal, Struthie, Sarah, Jo, Doods, Molly, Kj, Candy hope you are all well & happy.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Well scan to check for abnormal fluid went well   nothing that shouldnt be there!! just waiting for the hospital to call to let me know where we are at the mo regarding a match 

I have got my friends little boy all day tomorrow he is 10 months old,and I could cry cos I am so emotional,dont get me wrong I am really looking forward to having him infact I cant wait but its sort of crazy cos I am getting what I want for the day but I have to give him back  I am gonna take him for a walk in his buggy into town and most probabilly pretend he is mine  then I will have to pick Oli up from school while I have him and that will really get to me.

OK so I have rambled on and now you all think I am loopy   

Shazia-fab news hunny     

Misty-huge hello and welcome to the thread,your in the right place 

Big hello to all you other lovlies,got to pop and get oli up in a mo

kelly


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Shazia - Great news on the follies  

Kellydallard -   to get you through the tough bits tomorrow. Good news from scan


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Me again,

Lilly-thanks for that hunny  

Well I have had a call from the hospital and should hopefully start d/r on the 9th FEB EEEEEEEKKKKKK  

Kelly x


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yay way to go Kelly,we will be cycle buddies,I start d/r on 7th.
Must dash got to get to work xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

Thats fab news,its really weird now cos I have something to work towards if you know what I mean 

Kelly x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Kelly Ans Struthie..

we're all cycle buddies       will be great to compare notes!!!

Moomin why don't insurances ever seem to do what they are supposed to do eh!!

Misty welcome to the madhouse 

Shazia all systems go for you hon x

Linds how are you doing sweetheart.  
xxx

Love to all am starving so must get the dinner on xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ME AGAIN,

Starr-only just realised you start on the 9th too,spooky eh??   I am s gladto have some cycle buddies good luck to all of us    

kELLY X


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Jilly –   how are you doing my darling?  I was thinking of you last Friday, hoping that things went as well as they could do.  I am finding it so difficult keeping up with everyone on all of the boards, so I hope you see the post xx
Hi Linds – so sorry to hear about the eggs, thinking of you my love   xx
Holly – not long now til NZ   …  for Mr Claws.  Promise that you will be back online the minute you can xx
Moomin   – thx for the pm.  Hope you are not feeling so sad this evening – any news from the clinic?  I start stimming on Thursday, so we should be just hours apart xx
Sarahjj   – thx for the pm – any date for stimming yet? xx
Erica – thx for the pm.  How’s the   going…(do some for me!!?)?  Glad your sis is doing OK.  How lovely of DF to make tea for you (DH is doing mine as I type!) xx
Julie – you are such an   looking after your grandma – I bet she really appreciates it.  Home baked biscuits…yum… xx
Shazia –   great news on the scan – really pleased for you xx
Hi Petal – how is the exercise regime going? xx
Struthie –   glad you had better news at the end of last week xx
Lilly – are you are feeling better now? xx
Kelly – wonderful news that there are more baby bunnies.  I hope tomorrow is not too difficult for you, but great news on d/r xx
Hi  Misty – welcome to the madhouse.  There are quite a few of us a week or so apart at the moment xx
Hi Doods – not sure about the flying thing…I find you hear different things from different people which doesn’t help does it?  What does you cons say? xx
Hi to Starr, Jo Jed, KJ, Molly, Catwoman, Jodi & everyone xx

As for me, I had one of those moments on Friday evening when I walked in the door & burst into tears on DH.  He was wonderful & started phoning hotels in the Cotswolds to book a hotel for the weekend so that we could go & do something nice.  Unfortunately the whole of the Cotswolds was booked up solid, so we ended up driving to see my family in Torquay for the weekend which was lovely.  We just turned up & surprised everyone which was fun!  I do always find it hard to tear myself away from my sister’s kids tho’.  
Today I drove to Beaconsfield & back to help a colleague with a meeting.  Not always a good thing being on your own in the car….too much time to think.  My colleague is lovely, but the bloke we met was a complete [email protected]  Apart from being really smarmy he started complaining how sleep deprived he was……and I thought ‘here we go’….as he continued to complain about his baby son waking him up in the night.  I didn’t say anything, and just smiled, but I really wanted to say ‘oi @rsehole – it was your life choice to have kids, so stop complaining you @*!”!**[email protected]@@!’
Anyway, d/r was fun tonight – the injection tip came off as I was injecting and the buserelin spurted out all over my hands and the bed.  After initial panic (not knowing how much I had injected or not), DH called our cons who just said to do another injection with the quantity as a bit of a guestimate based on how much I think I had injected already!  He wasn’t too worried, so I’m not.  Now, not that I am one to apportion blame, but DH filled the needle tonight as he has been watching me do it over the past week….and I have a feeling he may not have pushed the tip on securely.  It could also have been a faulty needle, but I think I will be taking back over responsibility as chief nurse as from tomorrow.  Anyway, dinner has been served (by DH)…so I won’t be angry with him for long….xx

Much love
Jo
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Heard from clinic today. Going for baseline scan & start stimming on Feb 7th. This is a lot later than we were hoping & expecting as they are very busy and can't fit us in before then   Glad we have a date for the go ahead but unfortunately it seems the week of EC & ET (20th) will be when DH is working abroad. He has offered to stay but I know that would cause lots of trouble for him, so have said I'll be OK on my own. My family are all v supportive so should be OK, though I'm upset that he won't be around for it  .

Jo - glad you had nice weekend with your family. Glad you got over your d/r panic tonight  

Good luck to Kelly, Struthie & Starr   

Shazia - good luck for your next scan & EC this week   

Hi Misty - sounds like we are at a similar stage. We are using donor sperm too and are on our 1st IVF after 3 failed IUIs. Good luck   

Hi to Moomin, Jilly, Julie, Lilly, Erica, Doods, Linds, Petal, Candy & everyone else   

Sarahjj
x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Sarah  
My clinic is exactly the same - due to the backlog of women on IVF (!) my stimming & scan was put back to the next available appt (this Thursday).  It has still come around quickly tho', so I am sure yours will too.
Sorry to hear that DH is abroad for EC/ET.  As well as your family, we will all be here for you too.

Hi Jilly   you little trooper - you can't keep a good woman down!

Jo
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way ladies http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,46635.new.html#new


----------

